# mk3 2.0L Running rich?



## mmandera (Aug 18, 2009)

Ok i have a 95 jetta 2.0L that is running like crap. Right now its is the only car i have and its driving me crazy having to drive it like this. I need to drive about 500 mi this weekend and i cannot deal with car running like this. I am not going to bed tonight until I figure it out. I need my sleep so please, if you think you can help please do.

If ANYBODY has ANY ideas please relay them to me through vortex or by emailing me at [email protected] Any help is greatly appreciated.

*Symptoms​*
-Bogs out when taking off like its getting too much fuel. (If there is any incline when taking off you have to rev into high RPM'S and slowly ride the clutch out-sucks in traffic)

-It has been sucking down gas like crazy. I mean really bad gas milage.

-Does *not* bog for first 1/4 - 1/2 mile in the morning when its cold, in fact it pulls in every gear nicely.

-Sometimes when you very slightly press or depress throttle it hits the right mixture or something and it gets a boost of power.................? 

-When it s hot out or the hotter the car gets - the worse these symptoms become.

-Idles fine.

-Check engine light is on.

*Things I have tried/changed​*(none of which have changed the way its running)​
-installed brand new coolant temp sensor

-changed : 


O2 sensor
throttle position sensor
air intake temp sensor
fuel pressure regulator


-checked all vacuum hoses and connections 

-checked for bad electrical connections 

-checked for leaks in intake hose

-cleaned MAF sensor with MAF cleaner

What should i look at next??*****************

Cold start relay? Which one is it? How do i check to see if its faulty?

Could the timing be off just a little? 


Thanks for reading - any suggestions?


----------



## JoggerNot (Nov 6, 2009)

Shoot check ur timing and report back. Line up those marks.

Can you tell if you're running rich ?


----------



## mmandera (Aug 18, 2009)

i did check it not too long ago and i thought it looked close enough. i will check it again in the morning.

would the car still idle good if it was off?

thanks


----------



## mmandera (Aug 18, 2009)

sometimes you can smell the fuel and like i said it is eating up the gas. plus there is spots on trunk and back bumper like fuel residual. i dont know what it really is though


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Sometimes cleaning your MAF just isnt enough. They do go bad. And if its bad, and plugged in, then the ECU is trying to get voltage readings to balance the A/F of the car....and failing.

Try unplugging it and start the car and see how it drives. From what you are describing, there should be an improvement. Your idle will be a little choppy and erratic with it unplugged, but the ECU will run off fueling tables rather than rely on the MAF voltage to keep the motor going. At the very least, you can drive it like this if you have to until you get a MAF replacement.


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

Either a bad MAF sensor or a bad ECT sensor. I am leaning towards ECT. They are cheap so I would try one of those.

You want the one on the top, plus an o-ring and a new clip. http://www.germanautoparts.com/Volkswagen/Jetta/EngineElectrical/181/10


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

With the CEL on the first thing that needs to be done is to get the codes.

http://faculty.ccp.edu/faculty/dreed/Campingart/jettatech/codes/index.htm

Without the codes the most likely culprits are the O2 and the MAF. You have replaced the O2 so follow the advice Tdogg gave.

http://faculty.ccp.edu/faculty/dreed/Campingart/jettatech/maftesting.htm


----------



## dkfackler (Feb 8, 2010)

greyhare said:


> With the CEL on the first thing that needs to be done is to get the codes.


This is truth.

Honestly, when the CEL is on, the first thing to do is get those codes read-- either via VAG-COM of at Autozone or such. We are the world's most helpful people, but need those codes to offer guidance.


----------



## cwcabrio (Dec 16, 2009)

Could be a bad ECU relay, if equipped.


----------



## mmandera (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks for all of the suggestions everyone. I should use these forums more often.

I FINALLY FIGURED IT OUT TODAY!

I had an extra set of nice plug wires on a distributor from another mk3 i previously owned so i decided to try changing them and sure enough there was a tear in one of the boots. It runs great now.


----------

